# Radeon 9000 and TV-Out [solved]

## lxg

Hi,

I have a Radeon 9000 (RV250) video card, and I want to use its TV-Out feature over S-Video. The TV does get input during the booting, and while in text mode on tty1. Only as soon as X starts, my TV turns blank.  I'm using the opensource xf86-video-ati, and I want to keep it (no proprietary crap).

What I tried so far to get it running -- derived from HOWTOs and stuff from the web:

- (Of course) emerged all the latest X stuff, including f86-video-ati

- Added three new sections at the bottom of xorg.conf (this code: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_TV-Out#ATI-opensource-driver)

- added the line Option "TVOutput" "PAL" to the Radeon's Device section

- Tried activating it with xrandr --output S-video 800x600 (message: 'xrandr: cannot find mode "800x600"')

- Tried activating it with xrandr --output S-video --set tv_standard pal (does something, but nothing useful, apparently)

- Installed and emerged http://dev.gentoo.org/~hanno/xf86-video-ati-9999.ebuild after reading https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=127642

- Afterwards, tried some of the above stuff again

Now I'm finally stuck, clueless. Does somebody have an idea how I can finally get my TV-Out working?

edit:

Here's some info: xorg.conf, Xorg.0.log

edit 2:

Output of xrandr --verbose

----------

## lxg

Whooot! I was able to get it running ... I removed the additions to xorg.conf which I found in the Gentoo Wiki, and simply got it working with the following two lines:

```

xrandr --output S-video --set load_detection 1

xrandr --output S-video --auto

```

 :Smile: 

----------

## lxg

Here's a little script to switch TV output on/off:

```
#!/bin/bash

if [ -z "$1" ] || [ "$1" == "--help" ] || [ "$1" == "-h" ]; then

        echo "Usage:"

        echo "   $0 --on"

        echo "   $0 --off"

        exit 1

fi

if [ "$1" == "--on" ]; then

        echo -n "Activating TV output via S-video ... "

        xrandr --output S-video --set load_detection 1

        xrandr --output S-video --auto

        xvattr -a XV_CRTC -v 1 >/dev/null

        echo "done."

        exit

fi

if [ "$1" == "--off" ]; then

        echo -n "Deactivating TV output via S-video ... "

        xvattr -a XV_CRTC -v 0 >/dev/null

        xrandr --output S-video --off

        echo "done."

        exit

fi

```

Save it as /usr/local/bin/tv (or something alike), make it executable, then use it like tv --on and tv --off.

----------

